
How to build client trust - neilos
http://bluespot.io/2016/04/25/building-trust.html
======
brudgers
An interesting insight. Reading it made me think that the other side of the
information asymmetry is equally relevant: the client knows more about their
strategic and tactical goals as well as their economic capacity to pay for
work.

